# Dog peeing on computer!



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Ouch poor computer!










Source:http://www.yourfunnymedia.com/media/500/nasty_puppy/


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

And my bf the Mac computer geek says "Well it's a PC, I can't blame it!"


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

:tongue: Kind of looks my JRT Baby when she was young! Glad I didn't own a laptop!


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

Pretty cute. How could you get mad?


----------

